

Retrospect on Finishing the Development of a Game - ilovecomputers
http://makegames.tumblr.com/post/1136623767/finishing-a-game

======
benologist
Have you thought about making a Flash version to promote the game?

Terry Cavanagh did that with vvvvvv with some success, realistically with a
game of your quality a Flash version is going to reach a few million people
_at least_ and some % are going to convert to sales.

